# Saudi Arabia - Death of King Salman / Arrest of princes



## dapaterson (7 Mar 2020)

Sources are reporting the death of King Salman, and the arrest of other princes by prince Mohammed bin Salman (MbS) to consolidate power within Saudi Arabia.

Meanwhile, Saudi Arabia is cutting oil prices to flood the oil market following collapse of an agreement with Russia.

https://twitter.com/Rita_Katz/status/1236425321332776960

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/07/world/middleeast/saudi-arabia-mohammed-bin-salman.html

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-saudi-oil-prices/saudi-arabia-slashes-april-crude-oil-prices-after-opecs-supply-pact-collapsed-idUSKBN20U0Y4


----------



## AbdullahD (8 Mar 2020)

Oh crap, this can bring no good...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Mar 2020)

While the arrest of the Princes is true, reports of King Salmans death may be premature:



> King Salman is not dead, Saudi releases photos after rumours of death
> 
> Saudi Arabia has released photos of King Salman carrying out his royal duties after theories emerged on his death and a possible coup attempt. The speculation began after the arrest of two senior princes.
> 
> ...



Link Original article includes photos.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Mar 2020)

Are we going to see heads roll?  op:


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2020)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Are we going to see heads roll?  op:


Perhaps literally ...


----------

